# Jason Fischer x kovachii compots



## orchid527 (Jun 28, 2012)

Bought some kovachii flasks from Chuck Acker last year and wanted to share the progress on these Jason Fischer x kovachii babies. I've moved a few up to 3 inch pots by themselves. These are in 4 inch pots with Promix + extra perlite. There is a chance that some of the largest, current ls = 8 inches, may bloom next year. These guys need dolomite added from time to time to keep the leaves nice and green.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 28, 2012)

Those are good looking seedlings. You are doing a great job!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2012)

They do look good!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2012)

I'll take the top right one.


----------



## chrismende (Jul 2, 2012)

Great growing! I just got a half flask of kovachii seedlings from Chuck, too! 11 little teeny guys! Hope to have a group that looks as good as yours in a year. They really look terrific.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice Glen Decker!!!


----------

